# Fritzbox nur 100Mbit/s



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen Fritzbox und zwar habe ich eigentlich 200Mbit/s per LAN bekomme ich nur 100Mbit/s. Ich hatte auf jeden fall schonmal mehr durchbekommen durch das gleiche Kabel. Also liegt es nicht an meinem Kabel und an dem Mainboard. Aber wenn ich auf 1 Gbit/s Vollduplex bei Windows umstelle habe ich plötzlich kein Internet mehr und es steht da irgendwie was mit Kabel nicht verbunden. 


Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ich hoffe Sie können mir helfen.

LG,
Kilian


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2019)

In der Fritzbox sind die LAN-Ports unter Umständen auf Energiesparen gestellt (Heisst glaub Greenmode oder so).
Dann können sie nur 100MBits.
Greenmode deaktivieren und es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> In der Fritzbox sind die LAN-Ports unter Umständen auf Energiesparen gestellt (Heisst glaub Greenmode oder so).
> Dann können sie nur 100MBits.
> Greenmode deaktivieren und es sollte funktionieren.



Ist alles umgestellt auf Power Mode

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2019)

Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel versucht? Vielleicht ist eine Ader gebrochen


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel versucht? Vielleicht ist eine Ader gebrochen





Habe drei Kabel ausprobiert die vorher alle gingen über 100Mbit/s


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2019)

Grundsätzlich können es drei Sachen sein: Router, Kabel, PC

Anderes Kabel sagst du funktioniert auch nicht.
Dann bleibt noch anderer PC oder Router: Hast du mal einen anderen PC am Router angeschlossen?
Sonst hat der Router ne Macke


----------



## MircoSfot (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich lese hier nirgens um welche FritzBox es sich handelt. DIe 4020 zum Beispiel kann nur 100Mbit bereitstellen über LAN.


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich können es drei Sachen sein: Router, Kabel, PC
> 
> Anderes Kabel sagst du funktioniert auch nicht.
> Dann bleibt noch anderer PC oder Router: Hast du mal einen anderen PC am Router angeschlossen?
> Sonst hat der Router ne Macke



Habe leider keine möglichkeit es an einem anderem PC zu testen
aber danke


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nirgens um welche FritzBox es sich handelt. DIe 4020 zum Beispiel kann nur 100Mbit bereitstellen über LAN.



6490 Cable


----------



## Matusalem (16. Oktober 2019)

Eventuell ist die Ursache auch eine fehlerhafte Implementierung im Intel Treiber. 

Hintergrund: 
- 1000Base-T ( 1 Gbit/s ) benötigt, laut IEEE802.3 Standard, zwingend die automatische Aushandlung. Sprich im Treiber muss bei der von Dir gezeigten Konfiguration die automatische Aushandlung weiterhin aktiv sein, erlaubt jedoch nur 1000Base-T.
- Das ist etwas was allerdings, selbst "Experten" eher selten wissen von daher ist eine fehlerhafte Implementierung durchaus im Bereich des denkbaren.
- Wie komme ich selbst darauf ? Ich hatte mal das "Vergnügen" den genannten Standard, im Rahmen meiner Arbeit, genauer lesen zu dürfen.

Lösung: 
- Du musst die Einstellung auf "automatisch" belassen. Normalerweise ist die automatische Aushandlung sehr zuverlässig. Ausnahmen kann es geben, oft, nicht immer, steckt dann allerdings eine defekte Ader (von den 4 exklusiv für Gbit benötigten) dahinter,


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2019)

Welchen Port hast du an der FritzBox genommen? Mal einen anderen versucht?

Dein Problem gibt es anscheinend noch mehr FritzBox 6490 Cable nur 100MBit/s an LAN Ports | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Eventuell ist die Ursache auch eine fehlerhafte Implementierung im Intel Treiber.
> 
> Hintergrund:
> - 1000Base-T ( 1 Gbit/s ) benötigt, laut IEEE802.3 Standard, zwingend die automatische Aushandlung. Sprich im Treiber muss bei der von Dir gezeigten Konfiguration die automatische Aushandlung weiterhin aktiv sein, erlaubt jedoch nur 1000Base-T.
> ...



Dann galube ich, ich muss mir mal neue Kabel anschaffen und es dann erneut probieren
Dankeschön


----------



## Meyanqu (16. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Welchen Port hast du an der FritzBox genommen? Mal einen anderen versucht?
> 
> Dein Problem gibt es anscheinend noch mehr FritzBox 6490 Cable nur 100MBit/s an LAN Ports | ComputerBase Forum



Habe jeden Port getestet


----------



## Matusalem (16. Oktober 2019)

Du hattest erwähnt das Du schon drei verschiedene Kabel probiert hast, von daher unwahrscheinlich das ein neu gekauftes Kabel besserung bringt.

Ein Versuch ins Blaue wäre es einen günstigen Gigabit Ethernet-Switch (5 Port) für um die 12 Euro zu erwerben und die Daumen drücken, das sich der Switch besser mit dem PC und der Fritz!Box versteht.

Geht es weiterhin nicht, dann siehst Du über die LEDs an dem Switch zu welchem Gerät die 100Mbit/s bestehen und wo das eigentlich Problem liegt Fritz!Box oder PC.

P.S.: wie erwähnt im PC den Modus am besten vorher wieder auf "automatisch" stellen.


----------



## robbe (16. Oktober 2019)

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist und hier auch noch nicht thematisiert wurde, hast du nur 100Mbit im Speedtest oder zeigt dein Rechner unter den Details der Lanverbindung nur 100Mbit an?
Denn auf dem ersten Screenshot der Fritzbox ist zu sehen, dass bei der Lanverbindung zum PC "1Gbits" steht. Wenn am PC unter den Landetails auch 1Gbit steht, dann hast du schonmal kein Netzwerkproblem.


----------



## danomat (16. Oktober 2019)

laut fb is der desktop pc doch per gbit angebunden.  zeig mal deine dsl informationen aus der fritzbox


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Denn auf dem ersten Screenshot der Fritzbox ist zu sehen, dass bei der Lanverbindung zum PC "1Gbits" steht. Wenn am PC unter den Landetails auch 1Gbit steht, dann hast du schonmal kein Netzwerkproblem.


Dieser erste sinnvolle Post kam nach 3 Stunden und zig Beiträgen mit allerleit Mutmaßungen. Danke für deine systematsiche Herangehensweise.

Wenn die Fritzbox 1 GBit/s für DESKTOP-XXX anzeigt, dann wird das auch 1 GBit/s an diesem PC sein. Ich vermute wie du, dass es sich bei den 200 MBit/s um die Bandbreite des Anschlusses handeln soll und bei den 100 MBit/s dem Ergebnis des Speedtests. Was die Schlüsse zulässt, dass entweder der Anbieter zum Zeitpunkt der Messung die Banbreite nicht liefern konnte (bei Kabel in überbuchten Regionen Normalität) oder es aber schlicht nur ein 100 MBit/s Vertrag ist.

@TE Also... Handelt es sich bei den 100 MBit/s um das Ergebnis eines Speedtests?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Oktober 2019)

> zeig mal deine dsl informationen aus der fritzbox


Die haben mit der Verbindungsaushandlung bei Ethernet nichts zu tun.
Prüfe das Kabel mit einem Multimeter (oder klingle durch mit einer Lampe und ner Batterie).
Prüfe mal mit einem anderen PC mit Gigabit-Adapter ob da die Aushandlung klappt.


----------



## danomat (17. Oktober 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die haben mit der Verbindungsaushandlung bei Ethernet nichts zu tun.
> Prüfe das Kabel mit einem Multimeter (oder klingle durch mit einer Lampe und ner Batterie).
> Prüfe mal mit einem anderen PC mit Gigabit-Adapter ob da die Aushandlung klappt.



anscheinend doch, da der pc per gbit angebunden ist!

also bringts nur was wenn wir mal einen screenshot vom status sehen : Screenshot by Lightshot
und einmal die fb infos: zb: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Oktober 2019)

Das hat mit dem DSL-Modem der FB immer noch nichts zu tun.
Das ist der interne Ethernet-Switch, der hier eventuell nicht so funktioniert/konfiguriert ist wie er soll.


----------



## danomat (17. Oktober 2019)

wenn sein pc doch mit gigabit verbunden ist (siehe seinen screenshot von der fritzbox) und er im internet nur 100mbit bekommt, liegt das nicht am ethernet.  deswegen auch die frage nach beiden screenshots.


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

Meyanqu schrieb:


> Habe jeden Port getestet







> Aber wenn ich auf 1 Gbit/s Vollduplex bei Windows umstelle habe ich plötzlich kein Internet mehr



Der PC macht offensichtlich kein  1 Gbit/s Vollduplex zum Router ,
das wirds wohl sein warum und weswegen ..
Lan zum Router funktioniert nicht Richtig ?
vielleicht ist das Lan Kabel nicht in Ordnung, 
 würde mal ein anderes  Lan Kabel nehmen und wie lang ist das verwendetet Lan Kabel was jetzt dran ist ?

Ist das eine Neue Fritzbox  oder schon länger und das Problem ist auf ein mal da  und war vorher nicht   > da könnte man die Ursache etwas  eingrenzen ? Wenn das ein Neu Neuer Router ist kann auch am Router liegen das der Fehler hat, da bleibt  dir nichts anderes  über als den Router mal wo anders zu testen mit einem anderem Rechner  ob da  1 Gbit/s Vollduplex  geht .

ich komme momentan   an meinen Windows PC nicht ran der hat die gleichen  Einstellungen  im Treiber,  da gibt es in der tat paar die ungewollt Gigabit Lan ganz Deaktivieren ,  das hatte ich auch schon mal mit heilen Lan Kabel was nur 100 ging, da hatte ich was verstellt


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. Oktober 2019)

Welche Firmware ist auf der Fritzbox? Es gab das beschriebene Phänomen mal als Bug in den ersten 7.xxer Firmware Versionen (ich meine es war konkret die 7.01).


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ….



Man merkt mal wieder, dass du *NULL* Antworten liest.
Alles, was du da machen willst, hat der TE schon gemacht.

Hauptsache wieder mal deinen Senf dazu gegeben.

@TE:
Zeig doch bitte mal Screenshots vom Status deiner Netzwerkverbindung unter Windows.
Stelle die Einstellung für den Duplex-Mode wieder auf Auto.

Und zeige bitte auch mal Screenshots von deinen DSL-Informationen. Nur damit kann man erkennen, ob die Geschwindigkeit überhaupt an der FB ankommt.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und zeige bitte auch mal Screenshots von deinen DSL-Informationen.


Wird schwierig bei einem Kabelrouter.   Bei der Fritzbox 6490 der Kabelanbieter bekommt man leider keine detaillierten Daten über den Anschluss wie bei einer Box für DSL. Selbst in der Spitzenzeit zwischen 17 und 21 Uhr zeigt mir die 6490 die maixmale Datenrate von 460 MBit an, während ich aber im Schnitt nur 200 MBit/s nutzen kann. Aus diesem Grunde ist es vor allen in Kraut schießenden Vorschlägen wichtig heraus zu finden, in welchem Zusammenhang die Werte "200 MBit" und "ich bekomme nur 100 MBit" stehen. Was ist damit überhaupt gemeint. Wir sollten vor weiteren Tipps und Mutmaßungen erstmal dies Reaktion des TE abwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieser erste sinnvolle Post kam nach 3 Stunden und zig Beiträgen mit allerleit Mutmaßungen. Danke für deine systematsiche Herangehensweise.
> 
> Wenn die Fritzbox 1 GBit/s für DESKTOP-XXX anzeigt, dann wird das auch 1 GBit/s an diesem PC sein. Ich vermute wie du, dass es sich bei den 200 MBit/s um die Bandbreite des Anschlusses handeln soll und bei den 100 MBit/s dem Ergebnis des Speedtests. Was die Schlüsse zulässt, dass entweder der Anbieter zum Zeitpunkt der Messung die Banbreite nicht liefern konnte (bei Kabel in überbuchten Regionen Normalität) oder es aber schlicht nur ein 100 MBit/s Vertrag ist.
> 
> @TE Also... Handelt es sich bei den 100 MBit/s um das Ergebnis eines Speedtests?



Der Post von Robbe ist genau so Spekulation 
Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man im ersten Screenshot auch zwei Powerline-Adapter aber ausser dem PC kein Endgerät.
Was bedeuten würde, dass er den PC über Powerline angeschlossen hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wird schwierig bei einem Kabelrouter.



Ok, wieder was gelernt.

Dann brauchen wir halt die Info, die beim TE in diesem Fenster steht. Dann wissen wir, wie sie überhaupt synchronisiert ist


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Der Post von Robbe ist genau so Spekulation
> Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man im ersten Screenshot auch zwei Powerline-Adapter aber ausser dem PC kein Endgerät.
> Was bedeuten würde, dass er den PC über Powerline angeschlossen hat.



Die   Powerline-Adapter  können vermutlich kein Gigabit Lan .


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man merkt mal wieder, dass du *NULL* Antworten liest.
> Alles, was du da machen willst, hat der TE schon gemacht.
> 
> Hauptsache wieder mal deinen Senf dazu gegeben.



Der hier k.A hat und  Senf dazu  gibt bist ausschließlich du


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die   Powerline-Adapter  können vermutlich kein Gigabit Lan .


Es gibt schon D-Lan Adapter die mehr können, unsere z.B. können bis zu 1.2 Gbit/s erreichen. Allerdings kommt es am ende auch aufs Stromnetz an und wie weit die Adapter entfernt sind. Zudem kann sich das ganze auch je nach Uhrzeit wieder ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es gut läuft können wir auch an die 500-700 Mbit/s erreichen.
Die 1 Gbit/s erreicht wir nie mit den DLans.

In diesem Fall handelt es sich um den Anschluss ins Zimmer meines Sohnes, wo er W.Lan schlecht rein bekommt und die beste Lösung ohne mühsam ein Kabel verlegen zu müssen halt DLan ist. Mein Rechner hingegen ist direkt mit dem Lan-Kabel und dem Router verbunden.

Wir haben aber soeben auch ein Speedtest gemacht und er erreicht auch die selbe Leistung wie ich mit Lan-Kabel.
Also von unseren 100/40 Mbit/s sind es auf beiden Rechner etwa 98/38 Mbit/s.


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es gibt schon D-Lan Adapter die mehr können, unsere z.B. können bis zu 1.2 Gbit/s erreichen  98/38 Mbit/s.



Aber nicht seiner  schau mal auf   das  1. Bild da liegt  nur  1 Giga am Port  1 an,  Port 3  nur 468.

Das PowerLine  andere Geräte im Haushalt stören können sollte bekannt sein,  die  Strom Leistungen sind nicht  abgeschmiert u.a. .


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Aber nicht seiner  schau mal auf   das  1. Bild da liegt  nur  1 Giga am Port  1 an,  Port 3  nur 468.


Selbst wenn man mit einer Nettodatenrate von 50% rechnet, was bei DLAN durchaus realistisch ist, dann müssen da am Ende über 200 MBit/s bei rauskommen. Doch da wir weder wissen, ob der PC der erste auf dem Screenie oder aber über DLAN angeschlossen ist, und wir überdes nicht wissen, um was für Zahlen es sich bei 200 MBIt/s und 100 MBit/s handelt, ist es müßig hier weiter zu spekulieren. Das pusht nur den Postcounter - mehr nicht!


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

Wenn was mit  der  Zuleitung   zum Router  nicht  stimmt  dann  nicht !

bei mir gibt  es noch  diese Einstellung > das  muss  auf   Aus  genauso der  ganze andere Krempel  mit  Abladen ,
was   man nicht  braucht  habe ich  schon lange  raus  geschmissenen    bei  Eigenschaften das  bremst  nur ab .


----------



## Venom89 (17. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn was mit  der  Zuleitung   zum Router  nicht  stimmt  dann  nicht !



Nö. 



> bei mir gibt  es noch  diese Einstellung > das  muss  auf   Aus  genauso der  ganze andere Krempel  mit  Abladen ,



Das ist Standardmäßig deaktiviert. 



> was   man nicht  braucht  habe ich  schon lange  raus  geschmissenen    bei  Eigenschaften das  bremst  nur ab .



Das glaube ich bei deinem Anschluss weniger


----------

